# typical yield from 10 Intel 486 CPUs?



## Exibar (Jan 19, 2008)

I searched and couldn't find the gold yield for 486 CPUs. What would th etypical yield be for 10 intel 486 CPUs? or if it's easier a pound of 486 CPUs?
I saw mention of a spreadsheet showing yields, but couldn't find it :-(

oh, hello all! This is my first post to a very needed forum! It's great to finally find a bunch of people that are interested in refining gold from electronics. I have to thank "no_reserve" on eBay for one of his auctions mentioning this forum 

Mike B


----------



## Noxx (Jan 19, 2008)

I think 486 CPUs worth about 3$US each in gold content.


----------



## Exibar (Jan 19, 2008)

cool, I have a bunch of them 

Is there a spreadsheet or a listing somewhere showing the typical yield from different electronic parts?

thanks!
Mike B


----------



## teabone (Jan 19, 2008)

The last time I processed a batch of 486 cpu's , I netted about 4.6 grams from 30 intel 486 dx2 . That would average out to about 4.50 apiece. Give or take at todays market price .


----------

